# The Best in Paddling



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

This feature is part of our March issue.

Please feel free to let us know what we nailed – or what we missed:

The Best In Paddling | Canoe & Kayak Magazine


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Fun read, I was excited to see the Gunsmoke!! Awesome, and it is indeed hard to finish a Mr. Ed.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

for sure, good read, biased yes, thats like "there opinion man" but fun none the less.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

The Mr. Ed. I could not be more stoked that you guys mined that up. Good call. My god....thinking about late night Mr. Ed's, circa '95, makes me feel vaguely crampy.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Now for the rest of the Ed story... 

The first Ed was first made by one of the Ortega brothers in the mid to late 80's - if my memory is right it was Cisco but it could have been Sammy. It used to include bacon or taco meat as well as what was listed... Well I guess the first Ed's that came out of the kitchen were just what they had left over so ou never knew exactally what it was you were going to get when you ordered one.. Over a couple of years it was refined into the Ed of today. Ed was the man who first ate one and it quickly caught on as a cure all for hangovers.. 

The Ed was not on the menu for 5 or more years and became a some what of a cult favorite of the local's and truckers alike.. Even more so after midnight and best had after the bars closed at 2am as the gunsmoke used to be open 24-7.. I miss the days of gettin off a moonlight raft trip at 2 or 3 am and headin straight over to the "smoke" for a ed... I still wish it was open 24/7. I know some of you had to be there as well.. 

I think it went on the menu some where around 92 or 93. Today's version is not bad but nothing like what the Ed started as.. 

Now if you want a the real "smoke" challenge it is a Ed, Western Omelette, and a cinnamon roll in one sitting.. I have seen a more than a few try over the years but only one guy was able to eat it all and keep it down..

Yea the good old gunsmoke..


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
See you in the spring, Ed you are going down, allong with the omlette and the cinamon roll


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

haha, the Ed is a legit meal! My buddy Tom managed to take down the Full Ed and the proceeded to spill the remaining gravy all over himself on a dirt road. 

Man, I can't wait for summer!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Ha, I told you guys that we'd need an Ed for that 2nd gorge lime trip. To bad it didn't give us enough gust for the Viagra beating!
Joe


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

haha, you were right! never again will I skip the opportunity for The Ed. That was quite the beat down, and rightfully deserved for missing that meal.


----------

